
Why Biofuels Are the Rainforest's Worst Enemy - ksvs
http://www.motherjones.com/environment/2009/03/why-biofuels-are-rainforests-worst-enemy
======
krakensden
Their enemy isn't biofuels, it's cash crops. If it wasn't palm trees for fuel,
it'd be sugarcane or tobacco or something else. Of course, that doesn't have
the same shock factor, that sensation of calling out the sacred cow.

Hopefully in ten years or so there will be more people, especially in the
professional media calling out trolls. I think it would be good to do more
public analysis of news stories, where they come from, why they look the way
they do. (Slate.com does that on a semi-regular basis, which I enjoy)

~~~
jacoblyles
Immense subsidies for biofuels have probably put marginal land into
cultivation that otherwise would not be.

~~~
anamax
Where?

The US penalizes imported methanol. It subsidizes domestic corn.

